# Focus Auto Sales "Car meet & Thxgiving food drive" 11/7/07 Wed. Super Autobacs 7p-9p



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

*Focus Auto Sales "Car meet & Thxgiving food drive" 11/7/07 Wed. Super Autobacs 7p-9p*

Focus Auto Sales "Car meet & Thxgiving food drive" 11/7/07 Wed. Super Autobacs 7p-9p

Hey guys,

Come out and bring some canned foods. Its for a good cause. Food will be donated to a local mission.

Plus you'll get a 10% discount coupon for Super Autobacs as a thank you.

Hope you can make it.

Thanks,

Jacko


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Good cause, come on out!


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

UPDATE:

Food will be donated to Second Harvest Food Bank, Orange, CA Second Harvest Food Bank of Orange County. A representative from Second Harvest will be there and bring some barrels to collect the canned food.

I am working on getting a gift bag of cool stuff for the person that donates the most canned food.

I'm posting this up on many different forums. So far, the response is awesome. So, besides being a great cause, we'll see a great mix of cars (Skyline, Silvia, Supra, RX7, NSX, EVO, Honda, MR2, Lexus, Acura, Subaru and etc.)

I need a roll call of who's coming so I can estimate how many barrels and how many Super Autobacs coupons to bring.

I'll start:

1) Me
2)


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

UPDATE

Focus Auto Sales "Car meet, Thanksgiving food drive, and American Red Cross So. Cal. Fire Relief Fund Drive" 11/7/07 Wed. Super Autobacs 7p-9p

Hey guys,

1) Come out and bring some canned foods. Its for a good cause. A representative from Second Harvest Food Bank, Orange, CA Second Harvest Food Bank of Orange County will be there to collect the cans.

2) Auto World 2008 calendars will be on sale for $20. $10 of each calendar sold will be donated to the So. Cal. Fire relief fund through the American Red Cross, American Red Cross - Disaster Services Profile: Southern California Wildfires. We will only have 50 calendars for sale. This is courtesy of Auto World magazine and Focus Auto Sales.

Plus you'll get a 10% discount coupon from Super Autobacs as a thank you for donating.

Hope you can make it.

Thanks,

Jacko


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Update - 

3) Money donations - Focus Auto Sales and Ryan Hawkins will match your donation dollar for dollar up to $1000. For example, if everyone donates a combined total of $1000, we'll match it and donate $1000. So together we'll donate $2000. 100% of the money donations will be made towards Amercian Red Cross So. Cal. wildfire fund. Receipts will be provided to all donors.


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Its tonight!

Alot of nice cars and a great cause.

Come on down. I've got this listed on other forums too (S2000, Mr2, Rx7s, Lexus, NSX, Skyline, Porsche and etc.)


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

It was a great event. Tons of donated food, cars and people and over $500 donated for the American Red Cross.

More than 200 people and over 100 cars showed up (all makes and models).

You guys are awesome. Thank you everyone.

Let's do it again real soon.


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Greetings,

Thank you for coming and supporting the first "Focus Auto Sales car meet and charity event".

We enjoyed your presence and value your contributions.

You helped to donate a total of 500 pounds of canned food that night. That feeds 1000 people. You made a difference in many peoples' lives just by showing up and donating. Every little bit goes a long way.

Also, with the the money contributions and calendars sold we raised over $500 to be donated to the American Red Cross "Southern California Wildfire Victim Fund".

Super Autobacs and Second Harvest Food Bank are also very grateful for your support.

We would also like to thank your friends and family that came with you.

Please keep your eyes peeled for out next car meet and charity event. Its set for next month, December.

If you love cars and you love to help others, together we can make a difference.

Once again, thank you for your continued support.

Sincerely,

Jacko Luong
Marketing Manager

www.FocusAutoSales.com
"Japanese Sport Car Specialists"


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)




----------

